# Matt Bird Resume Certified Coder in Lakeland Florida



## mabird33 (Jul 20, 2009)

Matthew Bird CPC-A
4912 Elon Crescent
Lakeland, FL 33810
(863) 450-9543
mabird26@yahoo.com

OBJECTIVE
To use my education and skills to bring positive energy, willingness to learn, and teamwork to the workplace.

EDUCATION
Oakland University
Bachelor of Science in Elementary Education- April 2000 GPA 3.5

CERTIFICATION
CPC-A (April 2009)

MEMBERSHIP
AAPC   February 2009-Present

CODER TRAINING
Macomb Community College
Medical Office Billing & CPT Coding- Certificates 2004

NGS American
Medical Claims Analyst Training-Certificate 2005

HIGHLIGHTS OF QUALIFICATIONS
Knowledge of CPT, ICD-9CM, and HCPCS.
Education in Coding and Billing.
Work experience as a medical benefit analyst.
Coding skills-problem solving, communication, attention to detail, and research.
Computer skills- Microsoft Word, Works, Excel, Internet, E-mail

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

Polk County Schools, Bartow, FL			1/09-Present
Substitute Teacher
Lead teaching activities.
Maintained classroom management.
Followed lesson plans.
Communicated with staff and administrators.



Legend Valve/Express Personnel, Shelby Twp., MI	6/05-11/07
Warehouse Shipping
Worked with shipping computer programs
Ship confirmed orders with One World computer program.
Processed packages for shipment with Clippership computer program.
Researched shipping discrepancies.
Set up pick ups with UPS and Fed Ex

Rochester Community Schools, Rochester, MI		2/05-6/05
Substitute Teacher
Lead teaching activities.
Maintained classroom management.
Followed lesson plans.
Communicated with staff and administrators.

NGS American, Clinton Twp., MI			7/04-1/05
Medical Benefit Analyst
Converted CPT and ICD-9CM codes into internal codes.
Processed medical claims for payment.
Resolved errors in claim processing.
Worked on predetermination of benefits.

Rochester Community Schools, Rochester, MI		10/02-6/04
Substitute Teacher
Lead teaching activities.
Maintained classroom management.
Followed lesson plans.
Communicated with staff and administrators.

St. Germaine School, St. Clair Shores, MI 		8/01-6/02
6th Grade Teacher
Taught language arts.
Maintained classroom discipline.
Planned lessons and checked papers.
Communicated with staff, administrators, and parents.


----------

